# ADNOC - Medical from UK



## hash47 (24 d ago)

Hi All,

I have just accepted offer and been forwarded to onboarding team who send me the medical forms to conduct test etc. Before Covid the process was they invite you for one day to AbuDhabi for these test but now want us to do them from Home country. Can any one advise which clinics or medical facilities are acceptable to ADNOC?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

hash47 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just accepted offer and been forwarded to onboarding team who send me the medical forms to conduct test etc. Before Covid the process was they invite you for one day to AbuDhabi for these test but now want us to do them from Home country. Can any one advise which clinics or medical facilities are acceptable to ADNOC?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


You can use *ANY *UK medical clinic/hospital to do medical, as long as they're willing to do all the required tests. But many clinics won't do all tests on the form (its very comprehensive!) so I suggest sending the ADNOC medical forms to the clinic(s) in advance. FYI i did my ADNOC medical in Aberdeen with Bupa and it cost around £800, HR will reimburse medical costs once you arrive in Abu Dhabi. Oh and don't be surprised if they ask you to do another medical upon arrival in AD, usually at ADNOC Drilling offices. Kind of makes the pre-employment medical pointless lol


----------



## hash47 (24 d ago)

psychopomp1 said:


> You can use *ANY *UK medical clinic/hospital to do medical, as long as they're willing to do all the required tests. But many clinics won't do all tests on the form (its very comprehensive!) so I suggest sending the ADNOC medical forms to the clinic(s) in advance. FYI i did my ADNOC medical in Aberdeen with Bupa and it cost around £800, HR will reimburse medical costs once you arrive in Abu Dhabi. Oh and don't be surprised if they ask you to do another medical upon arrival in AD, usually at ADNOC Drilling offices. Kind of makes the pre-employment medical pointless lol


 Hi @psychopomp1. Thanks for your quick reply. I will contact bupa tomorrow for tests. Just one more clarification that HireRight have issued my report, I have asked onboarding team to advise what are the next steps and when should I expect final contract no response yet. Am I assume that they are waiting for my medical to proceed? Thanks in advance


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

No worries mate. After you've done your medical, you send the results to your Onboarding contact. Then upon approval (1-2 weeks) they will apply for your security clearance with UAE Gov't...which can take anywhere from a few weeks to 6+ months. My SC took around 7 months!! So I strongly suggest you don't leave your present job until you've got your SC. After SC, they'll ask you for a starting date, and then approx 1 month before that, they will apply for your UAE work visa which only takes 1-2 weeks. Then they'll book your air tickets and a few days before travel, they send you the final employment contract for your signature, which is a condensed version of your final offer letter.

Btw which ADNOC group company have you been recruited in? (ADNOC Onshore/Drilling/Gas etc)


----------



## hash47 (24 d ago)

psychopomp1 said:


> No worries mate. After you've done your medical, you send the results to your Onboarding contact. Then upon approval (1-2 weeks) they will apply for your security clearance with UAE Gov't...which can take anywhere from a few weeks to 6+ months. My SC took around 7 months!! So I strongly suggest you don't leave your present job until you've got your SC. After SC, they'll ask you for a starting date, and then approx 1 month before that, they will apply for your UAE work visa which only takes 1-2 weeks. Then they'll book your air tickets and a few days before travel, they send you the final employment contract for your signature, which is a condensed version of your final offer letter.
> 
> Btw which ADNOC group company have you been recruited in? (ADNOC Onshore/Drilling/Gas etc)


Its ADNOC Onshore. I have called bupa today and they said they dont do these tests etc and audiometry etc. also. Just emailed BMI Hospitals lest see what their response will be


----------



## hash47 (24 d ago)

hash47 said:


> Its ADNOC Onshore. I have called bupa today and they said they dont do these tests etc and audiometry etc. also. Just emailed BMI Hospitals lest see what their response will be


Hi @psychopomp1. I have contacted clinics/private hospitals here in London as well as bupa but none of them willing to conduct these test and I am struggling to find one. Can you advise what services you have used for bupa as you mentioned above may be they are not used to this kind of request and If I cant directly contact team handling such assessments? Thanks


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

hash47 said:


> Hi @psychopomp1. I have contacted clinics/private hospitals here in London as well as bupa but none of them willing to conduct these test and I am struggling to find one. Can you advise what services you have used for bupa as you mentioned above may be they are not used to this kind of request and If I cant directly contact team handling such assessments? Thanks


Hi
Sorry, I used BMI Albyn hospital in Aberdeen, not Bupa (i get confused between the 2!)
Did all BMI hospitals in London tell you 'no'? Otherwise call a few clinics on Harley St, they might be able to help you such as








Oil & Gas Medicals : Medical & Occupational Health Services


The OGUK Offshore Medical is valid for two years and allows an employee to work in the UK sector or the North Sea.




www.mohs.org.uk












Home | ROC Health Services


ROC Health Services is a dynamic and proactive occupational health company providing exceptional private healthcare services. Working across many industries we are the market leaders in providing a bespoke, productive service, ranging from multinational corporations to small local businesses.




rochealthservices.com





If still no luck, then get in touch with Anchor Health Solutions in Aberdeen, as they can do remote medicals. They were definitely willing to do ADNOC Medical:








Anchor Health Solutions - OGUK, ENG1, HSE DIVING medicals


We provide a diverse range of medicals, from OGUK, ENG1, HSE DIVING medicals and fitness to work assessments for businesses and employees.




anchorhealthsolutions.com


----------

